# ما هو الحب ..



## ميرنا (10 أبريل 2006)

هل هو سعادة ..؟؟

ام هو شقاء ..؟؟

او نشوة ..؟؟

هل هو الم .. ؟؟

ام صدق .. ؟؟

هل هو كذب .. ؟؟


أو عذاب وغيره .. ؟؟

أم كلها صفات مجتمعة في الحب ..؟؟

أجيبوني من فضلكم يامن لكم تجارب في الحب ..

أم انا من عالم آخر ليس له وجود الا في الخيال

واذا كنت من عالم أخر فما ذنبي أن اتعذب بهذه الطريقه ..؟؟

وكيف تعايشت سنوات عمري وسط البشر







ولماذا لم اعد استطع الرجوع الى العيش بطريقتي الأولى ..؟؟


هل كذب الشعراء عندما تغنوا بجمال الحب ..؟؟

لأ لم يكذبو لأني جربت الحب وسمومعانيه وجمال مشاعره ..

اذن اين وما هي المشكله ..؟؟

هل انا ضللت الطريق الصحيح المؤدي الى الحب الحقيقي ..؟؟

أم انه لا يوجد في هذا الزمان حب حقيقي

طالما كانوا صديقاتي يعاتبوني على وجهة نظري في الحب وقوته وصدق معانيه..

ويحدث بيننا جدال في مدى صدقه وكيفية التعرف اليه ..

وكان راي انه شئ جميل وساحر بشرط سلوك الطريقه الصحيحه في التعرف اليه ..

وهذه الطريقه تنبع من العقل






اولا ثم القلب ولكن ..

فجأه انقلبت الامور ودخلت عالم رائع ولأول مره اجربه في حياتيي..

اين عقلي عندما خطوت في هذا الطريق .. ؟؟

بحثت عنه لم اجده ..

اذن رأي في الحب كان هراء ..

انه في الحقيقة مثل السم يسرى في اجسادنا ونحن نراه بأعييننا ..

ونتلذذ بلحظة الموت البطئ فعلا

انه يحمل الروعه والسحر والجمال والاحساس الطاغي

الذي ليس له مثيل في الوجود ..

وأيضا يحمل بين طياته الموت البطئ

ياله من احساس مجردالبعد عن الحبيب موت بطئ في نظري ..

مجرد دخول أي مكان بدونه موت بطئ

مجرد استماع اغنيه






 تذكرني به فاشعر بالفراق الذي لا يتحمله احساسي وقلبي موت بطئ ..

مجرد كلمه توجه للحبيب اعد حروفها ..

واترقب رده عليها ..

احساس فظيع بالفراق والغيره لدرجة الجنون

احساس اكرهه واكره ان اشعر به في حياتي .. ا

الغيره وما هي الغيره ..

طوال عمري لم اشعر بهذا الإحساس

بل لم يكن موجود في قاموس مشاعري

بل اغلب النظرات التي توجه الى كانت نظرات اعجاب شديد

وغبطه واحيانا كثيره تصل النظرات الموجهه الى مستوى الحسد والغيرة اشعر بها من اسلوب الكلام ونظرات العيون الموجه لي

ولكن ان اقتحم انا عالم الغيره الذي أكرهه وارفضه لم يخطر على بالي ..

لأنه موت القلب البطئ وكل هذا بسبب الحب أو بالاحرى احدى مساوئ الحب ..

فعلا جربت الحب وجماله في لحظة وصال

وتفاهم وبوح والتقاء روحينا في مكان واحد

لدرجة اني اشعر بعدد انفاس حبيبي وما يسعدة وما يكدره

وجربت الم الحب في لحظة الفراق والبعد عن الحبيب

مع اننا في الأصل بعيدين ويعلم الله وحده مقدار المسافات والأبحر التي تبعدنا

ولكن نحن وحدنا من نحدد هذا البعد

جربت البحث عن عيون حبيبي وسط الموجودين

وكأني طفل خائف يبحث عن أمه ولم يجدها

بحثت عن افكار حبيبي وبوحه وسط كلام من حولى ولم اجده






فشعرت بالغربة وغابت عني البسمة وهذه احدى مساوئ الحب ..

وأيضا جربت الغيرة في الحب وهي مثل السم القاتل

فاصبحت اعد الكلمات وابحث عن معانيها والهدف منها

ولماذا قيلت ولمن ومن هي حتي اني حرمت النوم والطعام الا القليل

وهذه من اسوأ مساوئ الحب فماذا تريدون من الحب .. ؟؟

انه موت وليس حب ..

واخذت اتحاور مع عقلي كيف كنت سعيدة قبل الحب ..

وكيف لم اشعر بوجود الغيره قبلا اليس ذلك بسبب الحب ..؟؟

قاتلك الله ايها الحب كيف نتجرعك بشوق وبفرحة ولهفه وسعادة

لدرجة لايسعنا معها أي احساس بالوجود

ونحن ولا ندري اننا فعلا نسير في طريق يؤدي بنا الى الجنون


----------



## blackguitar (10 أبريل 2006)

*ايه يابنتى التشاؤم ده حرام عليكى*
*الحب مش كده خالص*

*هو الموضوع جميل بس مش مقتنع بيه *


----------



## ميرنا (11 أبريل 2006)

*بلعكس بقا دى اكتر حاجه قريتها وحاسه بيها فى موضوع الحب كله وهوا الحب كدا وبعد كدا انتا مش هتحس بيه لانك متلسعتش يبنى اسائل مجرب *


----------



## blackguitar (11 أبريل 2006)

> *بلعكس بقا دى اكتر حاجه قريتها وحاسه بيها فى موضوع الحب كله وهوا الحب كدا وبعد كدا انتا مش هتحس بيه لانك متلسعتش يبنى اسائل مجرب *


*يمكن الموضوع خاص بإحساسك بس مش شرط فكرتك تبقى صح*
*وبعد كده مين قلك انى متلسعتش ..........صدقينى مفيش حد فالدنيا متلسعش من الحب ولكنى احترم احساسك وشعورك*
*هو الموضوع جميل اوى بس فيه نظرة تشاؤميه ونا مش بحب كده*


----------



## artamisss (11 أبريل 2006)

يعنى انا بجد صوتى  اتنبح من كتر  الكلام  :190vu:  ومش عارفه اعمل ايه 

 يا جمااااااااااااااااااااااااعه  الحب مالوش زنب  احنا اللى بنختار اشخاص مايستهالوش 
وفى الاخر بنلقى اللوم  على الحب 
 لو الحب ناااااااااااااااار زى ماانتو بتقولوا  بتلسع اللى  يقربلها  يبقى  ربنا مابيحباناش علشان  يدينا  عطيه زى دى


----------



## ميرنا (11 أبريل 2006)

*يا دودو حب ربنا غير اى حب تانى عاوزا تشبه حب ربنا بحب واحد لوحدا يشيخه اتقى الله بقا 

الحب لوعه نار *


----------



## blackguitar (11 أبريل 2006)

*للاسف يا ديانا *
*الناس اتعودت ترمى اللوم على الحب وعلى الزمن ومش عارفين انه عمى وسوء اختيار مننا ونقول الحب عذاب*


----------



## †gomana† (11 أبريل 2006)

*بس انا شايفة انه موضوع حلو اوى وفيها احاسيس جميلة *
*مشعارف ده اللى حاساه*


----------



## ramyghobrial (12 أبريل 2006)

*على فكرة ياجماعه الحب الحقيقي هو اللي مش بينتهي ولا الحب الاول*
*لان الحب الاول هو اللي بيدنة مستمر للابد*
*ماينفعش نقول كان حبي الاول ولا كان حبي الحقيقي *
*وشكرا ليكي ياميرنا على موضوعك الجميل*


----------



## ميرنا (12 أبريل 2006)

*تفتكرو فى حاجه اسمها حب غير ربنا علشان بتنرفزونى طب لو فى حب ليه مش بيكمل او حد يطلع ندل مع التانى لانى طرف واحد بيضحى ليه لانى مفيش حب الا من طرف واحد  مشروع فاشل اساسا*


----------



## ramyghobrial (12 أبريل 2006)

*دة مايبقاش حب ياميرنا خاااااااااااااالص*
*عرفتي لية علشان مش اي علاقة فشلت نقول دي كانت حب والحب هو السبب*


----------



## ميرنا (14 أبريل 2006)

*عارفين انتو بتتكلمو على ايه على حب ملوش وجود على حب راح من بدرى على زمن جميل بترسمو فى خيالكم *


----------



## moga (14 أبريل 2006)

*دى نظرة تشاؤمية اوى اوى يا ميرنا للحب انا معاكى ان دى كلها احاسيس موجودة بنحسها وبنمر بيها احيانا لكن يا ميرنا متنسيش ان ربنا ادانا نعمة النسيان دى نعمة كبيرة اوى لو كل واحد فينا حب فى يوم من الايام ومقدرش ينسى حبيبه ...... كانت الناس ماتت من فراق الحب  ........ لكن لازم يكون عندنا امل فى بكرة اننا نلاقى واحد يعوضنا عن ايام العذاب والاحاسيس الصعبة دى.... واحد تلاقى فيه كل احتياجاتك النفسية اللى محتاجاها صدقينى وبكرة تقولى موجة قالت *


----------



## blackguitar (14 أبريل 2006)

*انا بجد مش فاهم يا ميرنا مالك ناقمه على الحب كده*

*انا اعرف حالات كتيرة حبوا بعض وكملوا حياتهم فحب للنهايه*

*معتقدش ان تجربه شخصيه تدى قرار فالدنيا كلها ان مفيش حب*

*فيه حب بس للاسف سوء الاختيار بتاعنا هو اللى بيحسسنا ان مفيش حب *

*ياريت متظلميش الحب يا ميرنا ........ وكل اللى بيقول ان مفيش حب يبقى غلطان لانه للاسف اتسرع واساء اختياره ومش عاوز يعترف بكده *


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أبريل 2006)

*الله ياميرنا علي الموضوع الرائع ده

فعلا انا موافقك تمام بالذات في النقاط دي 




			ياله من احساس مجردالبعد عن الحبيب موت بطئ في نظري 
 مجرد دخول أي مكان بدونه موت بطئ
 مجرد استماع اغنيه
تذكرني به فاشعر بالفراق الذي لا يتحمله احساسي وقلبي موت بطئ ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			لدرجة اني اشعر بعدد انفاس حبيبي وما يسعدة وما يكدره
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			وجربت الم الحب في لحظة الفراق والبعد عن الحبيب
		
أنقر للتوسيع...





			جربت البحث عن عيون حبيبي وسط الموجودين
وكأني طفل خائف يبحث عن أمه ولم يجدها
 بحثت عن افكار حبيبي وبوحه وسط كلام من حولى ولم اجده
فشعرت بالغربة وغابت عني البسمة وهذه احدى مساوئ الحب ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## qyrawany (15 أبريل 2006)

*اسمحى لى يا ميرنا انا اقول رأى فى كلماتك عن الحب او بالاحرى التجربه الحبيه ذاتها ... مؤكد انها تجربه قاسيه فما اقسى ان تنظر لعيون حبيب كان فى يوم يحتضنك بعيونه وتراه اليوم تحضن اخر غيرك !!! تجربه تذيب كل مشاعرنا الرقيقه وتضع بدلا منها دموع والام لا تبارح النفس وكأن الالم حل محل النفس ذاتها .. فتشعر وكانك تتنفس آلما ..وتشعر وكان الالام هو مأكلك ومشربك طوال اليوم ... ولكن ما اريد قوله الى متى ستظلى مستسلمه للتلذذ بالالم لاجل حب قد مضى عنك وعيون خانتك واختارت غيرك ..الحب يحتاج منا ان ننهض باستمرار فمن المستحيل ان تلمح حب فى عيون شخص ضائع تائه مستسلم .. فالحب يعطينا دائما نصره من نوع عجيب وغريب ... سامحينى استسلامك لتجربه مؤلمه هو غلطتك الوحيده ..دربى نفسك ان تكون فوق تلك التجربه هذه ... تتخطيها بكل مرارتها ومن مراراتها تصنعى لكى طعاما من عسل ..لاتيأسى ولا تخافى الحب مره اخرى فالحب سيأتيكى مادمتى تعرفين كيف تحبين ..... قيروانى*


----------



## qyrawany (15 أبريل 2006)

*وددت ان اضيف انه من الخير ان تكتشفى ان ما مر بك حب زائف الان قبل فوات الاوان فصعب جدا ان تحيين زوجه لرجل لا يحبك وتكتشفين زيف حبه هذا ... كنت دائما اقول لكل انسان فسخ خطبه مبروك !!! فالله اختار انهاء الخطبه الان افضل من ان لا تستطيع انهاءها بعد الزواج وتصبح الحياه جحيما ... الله صنع لك خيرا بانهاء علاقه الحب الان افضل من انهاءها بعد فوات الاون فالشرخ والجرح سيكون اكبر واعمق ولن يداويه دواء ابدا ...*


----------



## ميرنا (15 أبريل 2006)

*ميرسى لكل اللى قال كلمه نفع موجا بلاك مينا قيروانى

بس مهما كان الحب بنسبه لناس حلو بردو دا وهم وهم كبير اوى وخيال الاوسع اللى مش وهم المه وتعبه النفسى لانك بتصحى من وهم جميل حلم كله وردى لتعب ملهوش اول ولا اخر باختصار دا الحب ومحدش يقنعنى بغير كدا *


----------



## qyrawany (15 أبريل 2006)

*لو الحب وهم يا ميرنا يبقى عليه العوض فى كل حاجه...يبقى الخداع هو عنوان مكتوب فوق عيون كل واحد فينا .. لو الحب وهم كان حتى يبقى موت المسيح عنى وعنك اكبر وهم .... لو الحب وهم كان يبقى تظاهر قلوب الاقباط فى الاسكندريه دلوقتى برضه وهم وكدب .. لو الحب وهم يبقى الوهم اصبح الحياه....*
*العواطف محتاجه تثقيف وتهذيب وتصحيح ... عشان تخرجى بحب فى يوم من الايام هتقرى كلامك وتقولى انا ازاى كنت بفكر كده واليوم ده قريب لما ربنا يبعتلك حب حقيقى مش وهم*


----------



## ميرنا (15 أبريل 2006)

*لا يا قيروانى احترامك ومعزتك لخواتك حاجه والمحبه الالهيه مظنش انك هتلاقى زيها على الارض ربنا قبل كدا خان حد فينا باع حد فينا ظلم حد فينا بلعكس بيدنا اكتر من حقنا 

مدخلوش الامور ببعض *


----------



## shadi (15 أبريل 2006)

المجد الاب والابن والروح القدس اله الواحد امين

والله يا قيرواني انو كلامك صح وعجبني كتير ومشكور عليه

مشكور ياامور


----------



## shadi (15 أبريل 2006)

المجد الاب والابن والروح القدس اله الواحد امين

انا بشوف الحب من غير باب انا بحس انو الحب هو اختبار لمحبتنا الله 
لقناعتنا بوجوده واعتمادنا عليه حين فشل الحب وحتى نجاحه
اما عن وجود الحب او عدم وجوده 
انا بقول انو الحب موجود ومعترف فيه كنسيا 
لما تنين بتزوجو شو بتعهدو على الهيكل 
مو بالحب


----------



## qyrawany (15 أبريل 2006)

*معلش يا ميرنا الحب الالهى هو اللى لازم نسير على نهجه فى حياتنا بصى الايه بتقولك ايه وانتى تفهمى كلامى ....**يو 17:26 وعرفتهم اسمك وسأعرفهم ليكون فيهم الحب الذي احببتني به واكون انا فيهم*
*الحب لو اخدتيه بالطريقه دى هيكون حب مش وهم ومش خداع ولو الطرف التانى برضه اخده من بنفس الطريقه هيكون كده احلى وانقى حب فى الدنيا ... العواطف لازم نستمدها من المسيح ذاته ... خارت قواكى فى حب وهمى مع انسان وهمى لان السكه كانت وهميه مش من عند يسوع ...(عشان كده اتمنى ان نبره الآسى تتحول لنبره فرح جواكى ان ربنا نجاكى من طريق وهمى وما اكثر الطرق اللى تبدوا ليكى وليا مستقيمه ولكن عاقبتها طرق الموت) امشى فى الطريق بتاع الحب فى طريق يسوع اللى عاوز يكون فينا الحب الذى احببه به الاب وانتى تلاقى احلى عاطفه وارق انسان واعذب حب مع طرف تانى هيكون رأسك كما ان المسيح رأس الكنيسه .*
اشكرك ايضا يا اخى العزيز شادى .. على مرورك الجميل وعلى اطراءك ليا انا الصغير بينكم


----------



## ميرنا (15 أبريل 2006)

*امين بس لكان حب وهمى ولا طريق غلط يريته كان طريق غلط فى قوانين الحب اللى كل واحد متخليلها عموما ميرسى كتير على محبتك دى وانك عاوز تدى بمحبه لكن اللى حاسه بيه مش هيتغير اتمنى انه يتغير تفكيرى عن الحب لكن اظاهر انو غير كدا *


----------

